# Feral Cats????



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

There is a thread(s) on another site about shooting feral cats.

What is the law in Michigan about that? I thought I read something on it, maybe here but I cannot seem to find it.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Its illegal.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

End of discussion.

ferg....


----------



## noheadlikesteelhead (Nov 25, 2002)

wisconson just passed approval to shoot feral cats. it not law yet. it still has some hurdles. i read it in the state journal wed.


----------

